# smoking has destroyed my cardio



## jeffyDee (Sep 28, 2012)

cant even run down the street without being out of breath and im 19 and have been smoking since i was 10


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Sep 28, 2012)

What's your normal physical activity level and how much do ya smoke? Do ya regularly exercise or not so much? Cos I been smokin since I was 14 (32 now) and can still run, hike, bike, longboard, etc... with little issue. Yeah I do get winded sometimes, esp if I take an extended break from physical activity of a week or more, but I get back in shape pretty quick.


----------



## xjohnhakx (Sep 28, 2012)

nobody cares about your problems lol


----------



## Noble Savage (Sep 28, 2012)

having to have something makes you a bitch to it


----------

